# Let's face it Northeast, it's never going to snow...



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Well, for all of you guys in the Northeast (at least the tri-state area anyway), we might as well face the fact that it just isn't going to snow anymore this year. I mean, I haven't plowed in almost a month!:crying: Everytime there is a chance of snow in the forecast, it either goes out to sea, or turns to rain. I doubt it will snow significantly anymore this "winter." Or, with my luck, we'll get a blizzard while I'm out in Colorado skiing.:redbounce  Anyone else feeling the extreme frustration of the "winter that wasn't?" I want SNOW!!:crying:


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

the weather man call cold mid 30 to low 40 they say its a pattern change and thats not cold enough to snow


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You two should get along just fine...lol  :waving:



It's never giong to snow again:crying:


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

i dont even believe any of you that you are putting your stuff away and saying no more snow...

in fairfield we have been out 5 times this season plowing and then another 5 cleaning up condos and salting after storms, not to mention everything else is on contract so it doesnt matter snow or no snow...

sure i like to plow but getting all hissy saying its not going to snow isnt going to do anything. 

Viper ill bet u that it snows again in CT ATLEAST once. its only FEB 6!

it snowed on thanksgiving and newyears eve...come on..lol its early.


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

Im hurting right now but i cant believe the people who just bought a snowmobile, contractors or someone that relies on the snow.I want to move to the snow belt soon :waving: .Its always good to have a goal.


----------



## ALEX516 (May 24, 2003)

*Snow's over....&............*

We're opening up the swimming pool next week...
Put out all the patio furniture today, uncovered the air conditioner condensor on the side of the house.

All ready to go here in NY. 
New York....................
A nice place to be a  Weatherman.................


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

snow fri sat sun here


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Gotta look on the bright side spring mowing season will be a good one with all this rain :waving:


----------



## ALEX516 (May 24, 2003)

*Strom fields*

Storm Fields & Paul Cosen have said that there will be a Heat Wave blanketing Long Island for the next 14-21 days, temperatures are expected to reach well into the 90's. The elderly are cautioned for snow plowing lowballers attempting to collect on next year's snow contract pre-pays...


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

For those of you with bad memories or may have been too young to remember, 28 years ago TODAY was the blizzard of 1978. Winter is not over yet. Just ask me or anyone who got through the blizzard. In our area, we got over 4 feet of snow within 24 hours!! Drifts were 9 feet high.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

I remember a few winters ago it snowed once that was worth plowing.

ONCE.............


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

Chris-R said:


> For those of you with bad memories or may have been too young to remember, 28 years ago TODAY was the blizzard of 1978. Winter is not over yet. Just ask me or anyone who got through the blizzard. In our area, we got over 4 feet of snow within 24 hours!! Drifts were 9 feet high.


They plowed my road with a Bulldozer to break it open.


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

Well honestly Today was the first days in a loooooong time that it actually felt like a nice Winter Day here in South Central Connecticut. High was about 35 but the Wind was brutal making it feel like 20 or so, ,and that really sucked for me cause i was hanging duct Work in a New Construction House with wide open doorways and windows. Local NBC Website is saying no Big Snow in near future but it looks to be getting colder the next couple days! Hopefully with the cold comes SNOWWWWW .. Remember Snow ?


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

we are not done yet...It will come and than we will be plowing 24 hours straight. payup


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Last couple years we've always seemed to have snow on or around President's Day. That's still 2 weeks away. Then there's always the first two-three weeks of March.

All the "BIGGIE'S" I remember have always been in Feb/March.

But the amount of moisture that HASN'T fallen as SNOW is just amazing. Any other year it'd be colder, and we'd be begging for a break to catch our breath.

I'm just glad for the Two in the beginning of December, and the Salting towards the end.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

am i the only one that looked at the weather for this weekend?


----------



## Scottish Lscape (Aug 13, 2005)

jt5019 said:


> Gotta look on the bright side spring mowing season will be a good one with all this rain :waving:


We'll get 1 more before February is done! Just hope for no storms is March, so we can start spring clean-ups early.
mkwl; nice set-up on the ATV, do you use it in the Spring, Summer & Fall as well. 
Enjoy the time off everyone! 60-75hrs weeks are just around the corner.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

DBL said:


> am i the only one that looked at the weather for this weekend?


They're just saying flurries Fri and Sat night, right? Thats all I've heard.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

whatever theyre saying its better than nothing


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

DBL said:


> whatever theyre saying its better than nothing


Any snow is great but anything plowable would make me smile.I didnt hear of anything happening major.Please prove me wrong.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

Dodge_PlowKing said:


> Well honestly Today was the first days in a loooooong time that it actually felt like a nice Winter Day here in South Central Connecticut. High was about 35 but the Wind was brutal making it feel like 20 or so, ,and that really sucked for me cause i was hanging duct Work in a New Construction House with wide open doorways and windows. Local NBC Website is saying no Big Snow in near future but it looks to be getting colder the next couple days! Hopefully with the cold comes SNOWWWWW .. Remember Snow ?


yea so was i try doing on the coast pilots point 2 mill house right on the water berrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

accuweather says no snow through the 21 of feb face it all you guys that think will get snow


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

viper you should check other local sites lol.... maybe this will get you off your rant...

WFSB and WTNH says possible nor'easter for sat night-sunday.....i wouldent garentee that it will happen...most likely a dusting...but we will get snow sooner or later..


----------



## Dave Sponaugle (Sep 19, 2004)

Well down here in WV I put my plow on the truck in November to see everything worked like it is supposed to.

It has not been back on my truck since then.


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

im starting to get excited again.... Brad Field on nbc30 in CT is pretty confident this thing is going to hit sat. night , and hit HARD.. 2 feet would be nice... :yow!:


----------



## JDsnowremoval (Nov 9, 2005)

I doubt 2 feet lol but beleave me id love to see it!!!


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

As long as its enough to plow i dont care what we get


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

this time of yr after what we had iam ready for short shorts and tank tops if you know what i meen purplebou   plus iam on duty sunday .


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

DBL said:


> am i the only one that looked at the weather for this weekend?


and look whats gonna happend sat night....


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

TLS said:


> They're just saying flurries Fri and Sat night, right? Thats all I've heard.


3 Days later, and that chance of flurries turned into this pretty hot little Noreaster.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Until the snow is on the ground the predictions dont mean a thing


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

Right now everystation here in CT is saying 10-15 the whole state and the souhtern part of the state is under a BLIZZZZZZARD whatch!! YESSS wooHooo!! :yow!:  .. If this thing misses us for some reason i think i might move to Canada!


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Not so fast ... From Dr mel at 12:30 today


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Dr Mel says it seems like the storm is going to stay a little more offshore.The blizzard watch is just because the coast might see strong winds and it will be a fluffy snow.


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

pleaseeeeeeeeeee Do not watch Dr MEL!!!!!! he is terrrrrrible over and over again!! I think he still uses a Sun Dial, and licks his finger and sticks it in the air to determine the weather.. Watch Brad Field Tonight on NBC30 and he'll show you how its done..... o and stay away from Melissa Cole from CBS she is a MAJOR Snow HATER!!!!


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Brad Field Loves snow so naturally he pushes for the big storms.... I watch them all and form my own opinion.Right now im a little worried from what im hearing. Im afraid later this afternoon accums are gonna start coming down. I hope im wrong.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

channel 8 snow map now reads 6-8 for nw corner, 10-15 for the rest of the state. 10-15 is alot, id be content with 6 inches....but hey the way this winters been snow is snow.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

They are all saying its gonna be big again. 10 to 15 is a lot Sunday is gonna be a long day.


----------



## sunriseturf (Nov 2, 2005)

6-10 inches for the philadelphia suburbs....about time


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

I heard of 10 to 15 across the board for connecticut;twc, cbs, accuweather, weatherbug, weather.com, abc, chan.3.Beleive me, I have nothing else to do today except get excited.I think ill sleep pretty good tonight!payup


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

jt5019 said:


> Dr Mel says it seems like the storm is going to stay a little more offshore.The blizzard watch is just because the coast might see strong winds and it will be a fluffy snow.


 15 in predicted for southern mass.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Yeah he changed his forecast.I believe its 10 to 15 for most of Ct now.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

NOAA has a Winter Storm Warning on my area, with expected snow totals of 10-16" payup


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

mkwl;280436 said:


> Well, for all of you guys in the Northeast (at least the tri-state area anyway), we might as well face the fact that it just isn't going to snow anymore this year. I mean, I haven't plowed in almost a month!:crying: Everytime there is a chance of snow in the forecast, it either goes out to sea, or turns to rain. I doubt it will snow significantly anymore this "winter." Or, with my luck, we'll get a blizzard while I'm out in Colorado skiing.:redbounce Anyone else feeling the extreme frustration of the "winter that wasn't?" I want SNOW!!:crying:


Man, I thought I had it bad then, It's almost exactly a year later, and I still haven't plowed even ONCE this entire season!:crying:


----------



## UNISCAPE (Oct 17, 2000)

why do you bump 1 year old threads mkwl?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Did you read it  He is making a point that "its one year later" Not really hard to
comprehend . mkwl Sure hope you get some snow soon, must be hard


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Last season was a bit less than half our normal local snowfall total.

This year we're at less than 10% season to date.

Bummer.


----------



## UNISCAPE (Oct 17, 2000)

Grass Busters...go Back 2 Posts...not Really Hard To Comprehend.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

UNISCAPE;361490 said:


> Grass Busters...go Back 2 Posts...not Really Hard To Comprehend.


mkwl was bringing up that this year is the same as last year so he bumped the thread from last year to show how similar this year is and you didnt see it but grass did


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

UNISCAPE;361191 said:


> why do you bump 1 year old threads mkwl?


Just to make a comparison from this year to last year is all...by this time last year I had plowed a few times, but still haven't plowed even once this year!:crying:

Is this the UNISCAPE from Saddle River?


----------

